# اوباما رئيس امريكا



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2009)

اوباما رئيس امريكا 




البيانات الشخصية لـ "باراك أوباما" رئيس الولايات المتحدة الجديد
05/11/2008










من هو رئيس الولايات المتحدة الجديد؟ هو الرئيس رقم 44 في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وتقول بطاقته الشخصية البيانات التالية..
السن: 47 عاما
تاريخ الميلاد: الرابع من أغسطس عام 1961.
مكان الميلاد: هونولولو في هاواي
التعليم: جامعة كولومبيا وكلية الحقوق بهارفارد
الزوجة: ميشال روبينسون
الأبناء: ابنتان
الانتماء الديني: كنيسة المسيح المتحدة









الأسرة: ولد باراك أوباما في هاواي لأب كيني وأم أمريكية بيضاء. تزوج والده باراك أوباما الأب من والدته أنا دانهام أثناء الدراسة بجامعة هاواي. ثم انفصل الاثنان بعد عامين عقب مولد أوباما الابن. وعاد والده في نهاية الأمر إلى كينيا حيث أصبح اقتصاديا بارزا. وتوفي في حادث سيارة عام 1982.

تزوجت أمه ثانية من رجل اندونيسي اسمه لولو سويتورو. وانتقلت الأسرة إلى اندونيسيا وظل أوباما هناك حتى أصبح في العاشرة من عمره ثم عاد إلى هاواي حيث عاش مع جده وجدته وهناك حصل على منحة للدراسة في أكاديمية بوناهاو المتميزة.

لديه سبعة أخوة وأخوات غير أشقاء من زيجات والده الأخرى وأخت غير شقيقة من زواج أمه للمرة الثانية هي مايو سويتورو نج وهي مدرسة في هاواي.

حياته المهنية: بعد ان انهى دراسته الجامعية عام 1983 عمل أوباما في شركة للاستشارات المالية في نيويورك ومؤسسة لحماية حقوق المستهلك. ثم شغل وظيفة صيفية في شركة سيدلي اوستن القانونية في شيكاجو حيث التقى بزوجته المستقبلية. وبعد التخرج في جامعة هارفارد عام 1991 اشتغل أوباما بالقانون المدني في شركة صغيرة بشيكاجو ثم أصبح محاضرا في القانون الدستوري بجامعة شيكاجو عام 1993 .

المنصب الانتخابي: فاز أوباما بمقعد في مجلس شيوخ ولاية ايلينوي عام 1996 . وخلال فترة عمله التشريعي عمل في التشريعات الخاصة بالرعاية الاجتماعية والأخلاقيات بالإضافة إلى تشريع يقضي بالتسجيل الالكتروني لاستجوابات الشرطة والاعترافات في تحقيقات جرائم القتل.

فاز أوباما عام 2004 بمقعد في مجلس الشيوخ كانت عليه منافسة شديدة وحصل على 53 من الأصوات في الانتخابات الأولية الديمقراطية في سباق خاضه ثمانية مرشحين. ثم فاز بسهولة في الانتخابات العامة. وفي مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي كان سجله ليبراليا لكنه كان من بين قلة من الديمقراطيين أيدت إجراء لتقييد الدعاوى التي يرفعها شخص باسم مجموعة من الأفراد. وعارض تعيين جون روبرتس في منصب كبير قضاة المحكمة الأمريكية العليا وأيضا القاضي صامويل إليتو لعضوية المحكمة.

واختارت مجلة ناشونال جورنال غير الحزبية أوباما كأكثر عضو ليبرالي في مجلس الشيوخ اوائل هذا العام استنادا إلى سجله في التصويت عام 2007. وكان قد شغل المرتبة العاشرة عام 2006 والمرتبة السادسة عشرة عام 2005. 














طرائف عن اوباما











- في أغلب الأحيان يرتدي بدلة ماركة Hart Schaffner Marx أميركية الصنع 

يبلغ ثمنها 1200 دولار أميركي .

-لديه 4 أحذية من نفس الماركة واللون الأسود نفسه.

- صالون الحلاقة الذي يتردد عليه في شيكاغو كل 9 أيام هو صالون "ظريف" وفي كل مرة يتكلف 21 دولار في حلاقة الشعر.

- يرتدي ساعة مصنعة في الصين

- يجيد الطبخ وخاصة الأكلات التي يستخدم فيها الفلفل الحار

- سيارته فورد اسكيب Ford Escape

- يعشق الاستماع الى "بوب ديلان"

- لديه قفازات ملاكمة حمراء بتوقيع محمد علي كلاي

- قرأ جميع كتب سلسلة "هاري بوتر"

- مشروبه المفضل : الشاي الأسود المثلج

- لا يفضل احتساء القهوة

- يستخدم لاب توب "أبل"

-يفحص "البلاك بيري" الخاص به كل عدة ثوان.

- يكره الآيس كريم لسابق عمله في مرحلة الطفولة في محل أيس كريم

- يستخدم يده اليسرى (أعسر).

- يعشق المجلات والمقالات والافلام الهزلية



منقوووووووووووووول
من النت


----------



## جيلان (18 يونيو 2009)

*



			- يرتدي ساعة مصنعة في الصين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه
ايون ده كفايا هدومه لما جه مصر وزار الهرم كانت تحفة
يا لهوى العربية بتاعته دى لما سألوا على امكانيتها قالهم هى فى حاجتين مش فيها مش تقدر تعوم ولا تطيير 
بس ايييه تحفة ولا الطيارة يا لهوى هههههههههه
موضوع بجد لذيذ خصوصا الطرائف دى
ميرسى يا سكر
*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

موضوع مهضوم كتير  asmicheal

مشكورة

الرب يباركك


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2009)

*مرررررررررسي 
موضوع مميز ​*


----------



## just member (19 يونيو 2009)

جميلة كل ها المعلومات 
ميرسى


----------



## المجدلية (19 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل +++ شكرااااااااااا كتير


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل​*


----------



## vetaa (19 يونيو 2009)

*حلو قوى
معلومات جميله وخفيفه

ميرسى
*


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه ده راجل العصو بجد يارب يكون هو ده المختار الي هيخلصنا من المئاسي و الحروب ديه


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل 

شكرا ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (20 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الموضوع الرائع*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------

